# Windjammer Landing-Unit 402 Questiions



## Dani (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi,

  I just read a review that stated that unit 402 was at the top of mountain.   What does that mean?  Is this unit located far away from the beach and restaurants of the resort? Is this unit so far away that you cannot walk to the beach and restaurants? WOuld you have to use the shuttle?  Also, since this is a two-bedroom unit, does it have it's own plunge pool?  Thanks.


----------



## Babs from UK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Unit 402*

Hi Dani

I am a timeshare owner at windjammer and have stayed at villa 402 in the past - we were upgraded when our new villa wasn't quite ready. Please feel free to email me on BabsSteel@netscape.net as I have lots of pictures of the resort and info.

Villa 402 is far away from the beach in the "Estate Villas" part of the resort - you lucky girl! This is the creme de la creme and you have a full sized swimming pool not a plunge pool. You do have sea views but, yes, you are near the top of the hill and it is quite a hike down to the bottom (about 10-15 minutes) depending on how fit you are. The shuttle service is good though so you shouldn't have too much of a problem. The villa is large and the two bedrooms separated by a split level living room and kitchen. Both bedrooms have access to the pooldeck outside.

We are going back out in June 2006. Please email me if you have any questions.


----------



## Dani (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you so much for the information!!!   I will definitely e-mail you.


----------

